# être mindé à droite/gauche - québécisme



## Descarreaux

Bonjour tout le monde.

Au Québec, nous avons l'expression: «être mindé», mais c'est un anglicisme.
Quelle serait la bonne expression pour : être mindé à droite politiquement, ou à gauche?


----------



## Laurent2018

Etre orienté; être positionné.

Si moins de détermination: pencher pour.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ou simplement "être de droite / de gauche".


----------



## OLN

Si on prend la première acception du Wiktionnaire* "Avoir une idée dans la tête et ne pas y déroger" (la deuxième, "Être mentalement disposé à réaliser une action", ne convient pas), ça semble vouloir dire "être radicalement de/à gauche ou droite" ou "avoir des idées clairement de droite/de gauche"

Peut-être est-il nécessaire d'apporter des précisions sur ce que tu entends personnellement et qui pose un problème de synonymie.

* Aurait-on enregistré des prononciations fantaisistes par des Français dont on peut douter qu'ils emploient l'expression ?


----------



## Descarreaux

> Peut-être est-il nécessaire d'apporter des précisions sur ce que tu entends personnellement et qui pose un problème de synonymie.



Je l'utilise au sens de déformation (biais) cognitive (biais est un anglicisme) dans la phrase suivante:
 « Plus on est _mindé_ à droite, plus les problèmes semble venir de la gauche et vice versa.»


----------



## Maître Capello

La suggestion de JCK est ce que je dirais naturellement :

_Plus on *est de droite*, plus les problèmes semblent venir de la gauche, et vice versa._


----------



## Locape

Donc, le sens 'être mindé' est plus fort que l'anglais (être enclin à), mais moins fort que la définition du Wiktionnaire, ou est-ce que pour toi, @Descarreaux, cela a le sens de 'radicalement à' (droite ou gauche) ?


----------



## Descarreaux

Être enclin est pas mal le sens que je donne à 'être mindé'. Mais pouvons-nous dire être enclin à droite?


----------



## Maître Capello

Descarreaux said:


> Mais pouvons-nous dire être enclin à droite?


Non, ce serait vraiment étrange. Vous pourriez éventuellement dire _avoir une orientation/tendance de droite_, _être orienté à droite_. Mais dans votre contexte, toutes ces expressions sont inutiles et même inopportunes.

Qu'avez-vous contre _être de droite_ ? Pourquoi ne voulez-vous pas l'employer ?


----------



## Locape

On dit plutôt, comme l'a dit @Laurent2018, 'pencher à droite' ou 'porté à droite', mais alors on peut aussi se sentir proche du centre droit, et donc ne pas attribuer systématiquement tous les problèmes à la gauche (et vice versa).


----------



## Laurent2018

Locape said:


> aussi se sentir proche du centre droit, et donc ne pas attribuer systématiquement tous les problèmes à la gauche (et vice versa).



Ce qu'un personnage politique ne ferait jamais, puisque lui *est *de droite ou de gauche.
Descarreaux, dirais-tu que "être mindé" peut s'appliquer à ce genre de personnage ?


----------



## Descarreaux

Maître Capello said:


> Qu'avez-vous contre _être de droite_ ? Pourquoi ne voulez-vous pas l'employer ?


Je ne dis pas que je ne l'emploierai pas. Mais l'affirmation «Plus on est de droite, plus les problèmes semblent venir de la gauche et vice versa.» me semble  catégorique et dissimule plus le biais cognitif. Alors que c'est celui-ci que je veux mettre en évidence.



Laurent2018 said:


> Ce qu'un personnage politique ne ferait jamais, puisque lui *est *de droite ou de gauche.
> Descarreaux, dirais-tu que "être mindé" peut s'appliquer à ce genre de personnage ?


Je ne pense pas aux politiques, mais je pense en particulier à deux influenceurs et essayistes relativement connus, Mathieu Bock-Côté et Jordan Peterson.
Mathieu Bock-Côté est connu chez les francophones. Si vous ne connaissez pas Jordan Peterson l'entrevue qu'il a accordée à la journaliste Cathy Newman est un morceau d'anthologie (le moment pivot de l'entrevue commence à 22'10").


----------



## Maître Capello

Descarreaux said:


> dissimule plus le biais cognitif


Qu'entendez-vous exactement par « biais cognitif » ?


----------



## Descarreaux

Un biais cognitif déforme la perception de la réalité. Dans ce cas précis, le biais prend la forme d'une sorte d'aveuglement qui invisibilise les problèmes "causés" par son propre camp.


----------



## pointvirgule

_mentalité de droite
Plus notre mentalité est à droite, ..._


----------



## Descarreaux

pointvirgule said:


> _mentalité de droite
> Plus notre mentalité est à droite, ..._


...plus on est enclin à ne voir que les problèmes de la gauche, et vice versa.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour être tout à fait franc, je ne vois pas trop ce que _avoir une mentalité de droite_ plutôt que _être de droite_ apporte à la phrase…


----------



## Descarreaux

Ça me semble moins catégorique. Si ça ne l'est pas, c'est la nuance que je voulais exprimer par : être mindé.


----------



## OLN

Descarreaux said:


> Je l'utilise au sens de déformation (biais) cognitive (biais est un anglicisme) dans la phrase suivante:
> « Plus on est _mindé_ à droite, plus les problèmes semble venir de la gauche et vice versa.»


Autre suggestion, en partant de l'anglais : 
_Plus on est partial / partisan, plus les problèmes semblent venir du parti opposé._ (?)


----------



## Nanon

Maître Capello said:


> Pour être tout à fait franc, je ne vois pas trop ce que _avoir une mentalité de droite_ plutôt que _être de droite_ apporte à la phrase…


D'accord avec Capello : difficile d'avoir une mentalité de droite sans être, au fond, de droite...
Au fond, la solution proposée par OLN fait sens elle aussi, mais elle a pour moi le défaut de rendre invisible l'opposition gauche-droite : un petit détail qui va au-delà de la question de style et qui peut avoir son importance dans le discours politique.
Une autre idée qui m'est venue mais qui s'éliogne peut-être un peu : _plus on est ancré à droite, plus on a tendance à voir que..._


----------

